# 3" or 2.5" DP and Cat?



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Okay, so the Hot Shot kit comes with a 2.5" downpipe, but the VRS exhaust I am planning on getting is 3", should I tell Hot Shot to take out their downpipe, and get me a T25 3" downpipe? Would one for a SR20DET work?

Also, I'm not sure what condition my Catalytic Converter is in, so should I go ahead and get the 3" High Flow cat from Magnaflow? It's only a hundred dollars, and if it will give me more hp, or the oppurtunity to use more boost, then I will get it. 

If I get the 3" Catback system and the 3" High Flow Cat, will a 2.5" DP fit the Cat?


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Bump because the forums are seriously messed up!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you don't have emissions testing, just run a test pipe.

chances are, 3" downpipe would cause clearance issues, hence the 2.5 in the HS kit. stick with it. the 3" VRS is fine.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

No emissions testing whatsoever. Will a test pipe make it really loud?

Can I add a resonator in later if it is too loud?

I just don't get how the 2.5" DP and 3" exhaust are supposed to mate together? Do I have to get a testpipe that goes from 2.5"-3"?


----------



## OverTake (Feb 7, 2006)

So far from what i seen performance wise and quietness you should stick witn 3'' Down pipe, The high flow cat, 1 Resinator And Your Exhaust (Hks or Greddy Would be good)


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

2.5" exhaust on a turbo will always be more quiet than 3". Throwing in a cat, rez, and muffler just adds weight and flow hinderance.

No, pimpride, it won't be loud. I don't think you're quite used to turbo cars yet  volume is a good level lower.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Okay thanks! Now I just have to find a test pipe.... I though I saw some on VRS' website but now I can't find them.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

ummm 2.5 in downpipe? if i remember correctly. isn't the downpipe for the GA turbo kit 3inch?...in fact it even says so on the website.?



chimmike said:


> if you don't have emissions testing, just run a test pipe.
> 
> chances are, 3" downpipe would cause clearance issues, hence the 2.5 in the HS kit. stick with it. the 3" VRS is fine.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

Unless they recently changed it, it's 2.5".


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Yes it is 2.5".


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

The DP is 2.5". It will BOLT to the factory cat as it is 2.75" in diameter. Yes a 3" exhaust will bolt to the factory cat. If you run a test pipe the 2.5" exhaust bolts to the 3" test pipe also. No adapter needed. 

No a DE-T 3" DP will NOT fit on our setup without serious modification. Again all of this has been done so unless your trying to re-invent the wheel just do what all of us have done.


----------

